# DTG flags?



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Im looking for a place that does DTG 3' x 5' flags. Is it even possible? They would need to be outdoor worthy.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I would think your best bet would be to contact a few sign shops. I know there are some solvent printable flag/fabric materials. I was supposed to receive some sample material to play with, but I guess I need to touch base on that as it's been like 4 weeks! 

Sign companies will generally have the bigger printers necessary to do this, as 54" wide printers are quite normal as the most common sized sign is a 4'x8', these are the same printers they generally make vehicle wraps with as well. These printers use solvent based inks which generally have a fairly healthy life outdoors (2 years being the norm without a laminate, which the flags probably won't have). 

DTG printers will suffer due to the size you need, as they're made for garments and generally aren't wide enough or built to print long enough to do what you're asking. There are some wide format dye sublimation printers that may also work, I would suggest trying a sign shop first though. Dye sub inks are not meant for prolonged UV exposure and will probably break down around 6 months outdoors, varying on condition.


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks for the reply. I really just need to find a place that does cheap custom flags in 1 - 12 quantities.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Look for a dye sub shop if you can use polyester fabric. I think SKDave on this forum has done some dye sub flags, but there are a lot of sizes and shapes of flags. So you will need to provide more specifics on what you are looking for.

Mark


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

alright. Lets see.

Client of mine wants a flag that is blue with white lettering and a white logo. So basically a white print on blue fabric. Simple design, on a 3 x 5 flag. Im trying to find something that isnt overly expensive here so cost is an issue. I thought about vinyl on polyester but my equipment isnt nearly large enough to handle that. Any suggestions?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

See if you can contact SKDave on the forums and see what size he can print up to. Really it probably has more to do with how large he can cure something. With dye sub, the material will be white and the blue parts will actually be printed.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If you can find the material and do the heming and grometing, why not use heat press vinyl? You can cut and apply it in smaller portitions, one piece at a time.


----------



## QV (Jun 18, 2009)

hey we can do DTG flags/banners on cotton canvas, please get in touch by PM or to www.lamerch.com


----------

